# Berkley Gulp Shrimp Size



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've noticed that Berkley Gulp Shrimp come in 2", 3", and 4" sizes. Which size do most people use in the P'cola area for redfish and specks?

Also, I'm not sure if this is new or not, but Bass Pro Shops is selling Berkley Gulp Shrimp by the pint and quart quantity. See below at:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_96069_151004005_151000000_151004000_151-4-5

Thanks! :usaflag


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've has the best luck with the 3 inch version, new penny shrimp, for redfish and flounder.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

3 as well.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I usually start out with a 3". If I keep getting too many small hits, that I can't set the hook in, I move up to the 4" to try and weed out the small bites. Bigger bait = Bigger fish most of the time.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

> *xlr8 (10/25/2007)*I've noticed that Berkley Gulp Shrimp come in 2", 3", and 4" sizes. Which size do most people use in the P'cola area for redfish and specks?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this is new or not, but Bass Pro Shops is selling Berkley Gulp Shrimp by the pint and quart quantity. See below at:
> 
> ...






How many shrimp do you get out of one pint....I'd getthe 4 inchers and cut them inhalf (longways)....I think is more the stink that attracts them second color....and thrid size i think....may wanna give them a try let us know.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i carry the 2 and 3 inch everytime i go.sometimes they nail the smaller one or vice versa.CARRY BOTH


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had the best luck with 3 inch natural and molton.


----------



## Red Drum 1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I vote for 3" New Penny


----------

